# Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?



## lumoss (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

an Pfingsten geht es für zwei Wochen nach Elba und die Ruten kommen mit. Im Internet findet man irgendwie sehr wenig über das Angeln dort. Wir wohnen in Proccio, kennt jemand das Gebiet und kann etwas über die fängigsten Techniken sagen? Geplante Zielfische und Techniken sind Calamari am Squid-Jig, Posenfischen mit Brotteig und Wurm auf kleine barschartige und Meeräschen und die Brandungsrute sollte auch was zu tun bekommen (Rock-Fishing?). Da um große Teile Elbas herum ein Nationalpark errichtet wurde in dem das kommerzielle Fischen verboten ist sollte es doch einen ordentlichen Bestand geben, aber an Fangberichten mangelt es hier im Forum. 

Auf dieser Landzunge direkt vor unserer Ferienwohnung werde ich es probieren, die sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus, oder?

https://goo.gl/maps/NJHYZB6Up3A2



Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Frag Franz_x oder such seine Berichte im Mittelmeerthread


----------



## Ferrokarr (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Also in dem alten Fischerdorf (Marina di Campo) gibt es zwei Läden die Angeln und Zubehör verkaufen. Ich denke dort am besten mal nachfragen.
Auf der Südseite von Elba kann man den Fischen beim beißen zugucken, so klar ist das Wasser °° Ich selber habe allerdings dort noch nie geangelt, eher den Anglern beim, meist erfolglosen Versuch, Köder zu baden unter Wasser (Schnorchel da gern)zugeguckt 






















(Bilder aus der Bucht "Lacona")


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Coole Bilder hast Du da gemacht.


----------



## Ferrokarr (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Jo. Ich hatte mir grad ne neue Digicam gekauft (Sony Cyber-shot DSC-TX5) und wollte die unter Wasser direkt ausprobieren ^^











für ne kleine "Handtaschenknipse" sind das gute Bilder


----------



## Franz_x (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Servus,

man kann da schon auch was fangen......
Bin selber wieder ab Montag für gut zwei Wochen da - im Nachbardorf Marciana Marina. Angelzeug bekommst Du besser hier: 
Sampei Di Lazzeri Francesco
Adresse: Via Schinghetta, 28, Portoferraio


Grüße
Franz


----------



## lumoss (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Dorade und Dolphin, lecker. Ich werde mein bestes geben und sauge alle Informationen auf die es gibt.


----------



## Ferrokarr (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Schöner Barrakuda dabei! Hat ich bisher nur vom Boot aus ... allerdings in Thailand  nich Elba. 

Portoferraio oder auch Rio Marina, Via Principe Amedeo 17. Mit dem Vater kann man noch "Handeln"  der Sohn ist da eher ein "Kaufs oder geh" Mensch ^^

Allerdings interessieren mich in Rio Marina eher die Minen um Pyrit oä Mineralien zu sammeln 

Gibt's auf der Insel eigentlich "geführte" Angeltouren also irgend eine Angelbootscharter?


----------



## lumoss (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Ich habe 2 Internetseiten für Offshore Fishing gefunden, aber die Italiener sind anscheinend nicht so scharf auf deutsche Kunden, ich habe auf meine Mailanfragen (auf Englisch) jedenfalls keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Franz_x (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Servus,

selber bin ich ja nur Uferangler - aber bei mir im Hafen liegen die:

http://www.portodimarcianamarina.it/charter-di-pesca/

Grüße

Franz


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Bin einfach immer wieder begeistert, dass sich selbst bei solchen Themen, die ja nun nicht gerade "Mainstream" sind, ums mal seeeehr vorsichtig auszudrücken, sich immer wieder Leute mit Ahnung finden, die weiter helfen können..
Klasse!


----------



## lumoss (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Noch was anderes, in einem aktuellen Thread habe ich gelesen, das man in Italien vom Ufer jetzt auch einen (kostenfreie) Angelschein dabei haben muß. Hier gibt es das Formular:

https://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/190

Allerdings weigere ich mich aufgrund mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse das auszufüllen. Oder ist das zwingend Notwendig, auch für Touris?


----------



## Franz_x (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Servus,

ist schnell ausgefüllt und kostet nix. Habe es selber letztes Jahr immer schön dabei gehabt und auch dieses Jahr ist es mit dabei. Will mir Diskussionen -  mit wem auch immer - im Urlaub ersparen und wenn ich wo Gast bin, dann halte ich mich halt auch an die Spielregeln - soweit meine Meinung dazu.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## lumoss (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Aber ich hänge spätestens bei der Steuernummer, ich werde doch nicht meine deutsche Steuernummer da eintragen müssen? Eine englische oder deutsche Webseite für das Formular gibt es nicht, oder doch?


----------



## Franz_x (28. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Servus,

Du kannst Dir hier: http://www.codicefiscale.com/
eine Steuernummer erstellen. Bei "Comune di nascita" einfach "germania" eintragen.

Grüße und buona pesca
Francesco


----------



## lumoss (29. April 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Vielen Dank, für den Rest der Seite braucht man aber noch den google Übersetzer. Ich habs jetzt geschafft.


----------



## Franz_x (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

@lumoss: Bei mir geht es morgen früh los und ich werde wohl bis 17.05. bleiben. Wenn es bei Dir passt können wir uns ja auf einen Espresso in einer Bar treffen....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## ChrissyI (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

War im Sommer auf Elba. Am Hafen in Rio Marina kann man direkt am FÄhranleger auf Wolfsbarsch Fischen. Mit der feeder Rute und Körbchen gefüllt mit Maden und als Köder ebenfalls Maden lassen sich da kleine Brassen fangen. Im Hafen mit Brot geht gut auf Meeräschen. Maden gibt's direkt vor Ort in einem kleinen angelgeschäft. Besitzer können gut italienisch und sonst keine Sprache, ist aber egal mit Händen und Füßen kommt man auch zum Ziel


----------



## lumoss (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Danke Franz, ich melde mich per PN.

ChrissyI: Mit welchem Köder hast Du den Wolfsbarsch gefangen? Wobbler?


----------



## ChrissyI (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Elba, kein Fischer-Eldorado?*

Wobbler, Maden gehen auch


----------

